# Saltbomb Pics



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

Very simple and functional, ME LIKE


----------



## T1mb3rW0lf (Jul 11, 2009)

wow this thing has the potential to be one of the nicest j16's I have ever seen.  Can't wait to see it powered up and under way for you.  I like that you glassed the decks in like that , I have the same model and its funny I was talking to a fiberglass shop today about doing something similar with mine.


----------



## wookalar (Nov 24, 2009)

i still have a few more mods to do should have a motor for it within the next month or so.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I love the decks, too. I'm going to make mine look flush (hopefully) by running a bead of 5200 along the edges. Won't look as good as yours, though!


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeah, I just realized how much nicer the glassed in decks look than the drop-in decks with the bolts. 
Good job!


----------



## ddegeorge (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice looking boat Saltbomb.

Where did your get the trailer lights?  I really like the way they look.


----------



## wookalar (Nov 24, 2009)

I got the trailer lights at boaters world. they are LED lights and cost about 80 bucks.


----------



## flightmedicjh41 (Mar 26, 2009)

I have to agree those decks look great. Did you buy it that way or did you do the work yourself? What size motor are you going with?


----------



## wookalar (Nov 24, 2009)

I had the decks built by professional fiberglass in Panama City. I am going to pick up a 25 merc 4stroke this thursday.


----------



## flightmedicjh41 (Mar 26, 2009)

congrats on a great looking skiff.


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

Any updates on power, I'm about to pick up a j16 and was wondering what you did for power since you sold the merc?


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Its funny this came back up. I didnt know this guy lives in Panama City. Apparently I didnt pay attention. I was working on my boat one day and I seen him drive by pulling his. And now looking at the first picture he posted, thats at the old Lynn Haven ball park with North Bay in the background. And damn!!!!!...He has one tall platform!! Pictures dont justify!!


----------



## wookalar (Nov 24, 2009)

I sold my merc to a guy in Tampa a while back. Went a picked up an 09 yamaha 50 2stroke and installed a small center console. I have no issues with power or speed now. Sorry I havent posted pics yet been getting the lease ready for deer season. Will post some new pics this week.


----------

